# Yes I have a vizsla



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

was the title of this Facebook post. I let them know I was stealing the picture.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

oh my... lol  I guess I should be happy Kaylee keeps her shredding to her items lol


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

The Vizsla didn't do it! Elton John did it and he left his glasses behind. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they are rose colored glasses, and the room looks clean when you wear them.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh - I can soooo relate! Walking into your house, smiling and greeting your silly dog, then you walk around the corner and your mood instantly sinks and you stand there in disbelief at the scene in front of you and then you wonder if there's anyway to get your dog to clean it up - you know, just to teach them a lesson.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

weez said:


> The Vizsla didn't do it! Elton John did it and he left his glasses behind. ;D


Be careful of what you say about Elton John because he is coming to concert in London, Ontario, Canada my home town this week!
What can I blame him for that the vizsla did?
Possibly the fact that the sofa cushions were every where the other night. Dharma never really gets that destructive.( well maybe if someone accidentally doesn't lock the crate and she finds the garbage!) Not her fault!


----------

